# Creativity has Run out! Need a Name!



## Say What? (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello. I am trying to figure out a name for my business, and I just keep coming up empty. 
I make vinyl wall decals, as well as auto decals. 
I want something appealing, maybe a little risque, but not tacky.
Also, we live near the coast, so maybe something 'beachy'?
I just dont know where to begin.


----------



## Deve (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, the naming of our business was difficult taking months for us to come up with our final name, however I suggest you write down words that describe your business and add them together two at time, for example 'Decal Beach'.

I hope this helps


----------



## Pollchaps (Jul 31, 2009)

"stick it up"


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

"Decals R Us"


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

BTW Welcome to TSF.

"South Beach Decal"
" Decal Express"
" WeBeDecals"
"The Sticker Place"
"Quicker Sticker"

Hope this helps.


----------



## ottawabarber (Jun 18, 2010)

Splash it with Vinyl

Stuck On You Graphixs


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine came to me quick...CreativaTees.So I go to the county to get my DBA.When they searched there was a Creativites so they wouldnt allow me to register it.Glad I didnt print my business cards already!I argued with the clerk but I did me no good.I was frantic..I had been planning this for a long time.how could they do that I mean its not even spelled the same! So right there and then I got creative...I said what if I make it 2 words...Creativa Tees.he said that was ok and so it is!I got lucky I guess!Just thought Id share that with you.Hope it helps! Eric


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

how about 

stuck on deck

decked out

or 

stick it

stick this

dont slip just stick lol

stick me

honestly if i saw a store while on the beach that said stick it i would defnietly go in there just play with the words and try and have your name give intructions more likely to have people come if it tells them too something i learned in college lol. good luck let us know what you decide on.


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

Many M O O O O N S ago, when I needed a business name, I feared the same issues. What I did was write onto a piece of paper about ten different titles. Then I asked people who knew me which one they thought was the best business name for me, they were glad to help me pick a winner off of my list. That was in 1989 and it has worked great. If I now changed my business name, I would suffer.


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

How about Say What?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

how about this for a name "Beach'n stickers" kinda like ~~~~> (*****'n stickers)


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

oops i forgot about the filter...sorry But the word started with a B ..i hope i didn't offend anyone.


----------



## slidways (Dec 26, 2009)

stick'n graphics?


----------



## wfll (May 23, 2010)

Beachin Decal Solutions


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

i know exactly what you are going through. i had the same problem. then when i finally came up w/a name, i couldn't pick between about 10 of 'em. keep writing 'em down and run the names by friends & family. keep in mind...i said FRIENDS. don't share your ideas w/too many people. 'cause if you don't act on it...they might register it before you. good luck to you and i am SURE you will come up w/something soon!


----------

